# Best Current Anadrol



## MightyJohn (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey Guys I posted the same question on another board and the answer consistantly changes...who currently/recently used an awesome anadrol...just mention brands no need for a source


----------



## K1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can never go wrong with the IP BD ADROL from...Heard really good things about the BALKAN ADROL as well.....


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 23, 2013)

I've done 4 different types of IP(white round, BD50 squares, BD100mg squares, snake/arrow) and I wasn't impressed, they're real but My guess about 1/2dose...never done balkan


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 23, 2013)

I have used the Balkan 50's and they are one of the best I've used to date!


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 23, 2013)

K1 said:


> Can never go wrong with the IP BD ADROL from...Heard really good things about the BALKAN ADROL as well.....



Bumo the IP BD Drol...the best!


----------



## norbit09 (Jan 23, 2013)

Balkan, Sciroxx, Anapolan.


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 23, 2013)

norbit09 said:


> Balkan, Sciroxx, Anapolan.



Yes have also heard great things about the Sciroxx drol (all of their products actually). Although every time one of the remailers comes out they end up getting popped. Can't help but think that the main guy Karl isn't being watched since all of his guys are always falling!


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 23, 2013)

Yrs back I did Hemos...nothing I've done after comes close(QV,IP,UA,BD,Endosyn)...maybe I'll try the Balkan, Anapolon or AMG next...heard good things about those 3


----------



## norbit09 (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree all off them have been busted unless new ones pop up..





ProFIT said:


> Yes have also heard great things about the Sciroxx drol (all of their products actually). Although every time one of the remailers comes out they end up getting popped. Can't help but think that the main guy Karl isn't being watched since all of his guys are always falling!


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 23, 2013)

Maybe a company needs to spike
Theres. Add in 15mg halo 
They would
Be famous soon for having THE best.

I don't think
That it's underdose. Not all of the reputable
Brands you mention.
It must be the china powder?


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 24, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> Maybe a company needs to spike
> Theres. Add in 15mg halo
> They would
> Be famous soon for having THE best.
> ...



I dunno it's something...when I take a hefty dose the scale moves but still slightly and not many Drol sides(stomach aches, shitty feeling etc.) that 1/2 the dose gives You when You have good Drol


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 24, 2013)

I havent took balkan adrol for years but they were great. One of the only good ones I have tried... been quite a few shit ones that done nothing  I can't comment on the quality now but Balkan's tbol, dbol and avar are still amazing (all in the last 12 months).

The best I have ever used were BD Androlics and the source I got them from those many years go still has them on his list. They also have 75mg per ml adrol inj ... I wish I had some money I would be on that now if I did


----------



## IRONFIST (Jan 24, 2013)

norbit09 said:


> I agree all off them have been busted unless new ones pop up..



yea I heard the last 3 he had setup got hit. Not a good sign for his operational procedures!


----------



## bgspin (Feb 6, 2013)

K1 said:


> Can never go wrong with the IP BD ADROL from...Heard really good things about the BALKAN ADROL as well.....



I agree with IP being solid as always. Honestly though who the hell really knows what the best current drol is? No one has takin all the drol out there in the last month. Trust your source. If your not getting the desired effect , up your dose.


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 6, 2013)

I would say IP or AMG


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 6, 2013)

I haven't used Anadrol for a very long time now.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't know nowadays . Used a bit a couple years ago. appetite tanked within
a couple weeks . I can't recall whose they were. Best in the day was of course 
syntex's beauties. Us syntex , hemos and anapolan snuff cans all seemed the same. Then well the name got sold and the shit cost a mint. Old A50 pharm prices were about like the ugs now. 60$ bucks a hundred or there abouts. 
I'd be interested in giving some low dose drol a whirl in an inj blend . 
T


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 6, 2013)

BALKAN 50s from THE candy SHOP....did 75mg for 3wks then added 50mg Balkan Dbols a day for cpl more wks.

Eeeew boy....big n strong!!! PERIOD


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 7, 2013)

bgspin said:


> I agree with IP being solid as always. Honestly though who the hell really knows what the best current drol is? No one has takin all the drol out there in the last month. Trust your source. If your not getting the desired effect , up your dose.



Well if You ever did Hemos, Anapolans etc...You'd know why I ask the question b/c most of the stuff these days is 1/3 maybe 1/2 as stong on a good day

So lemme rephrase...who's done some rcently that blew them up size and weight


----------



## IsoVet (Feb 9, 2013)

syntax a50 back in the day were incredible. The Turkish anapolons and Brazilian hemo's are excellent. Can never go wrong with those if you are looking for HG a50. UG a50 IP is always good as is IV. BD androlics were always good as well.


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 9, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> BALKAN 50s from THE candy SHOP....did 75mg for 3wks then added 50mg Balkan Dbols a day for cpl more wks.
> 
> Eeeew boy....big n strong!!! PERIOD



How much weight gain, Bro?


----------



## E-Volve (May 18, 2013)

how long was before you guys noticed IP's drol kicking in for you?
first few days and I'm bloating a lot. No strength gains or anything yet, just a lot of bloat. 8lbs of it in 4 days. Im sure it will level off soon


----------



## rAJJIN (May 18, 2013)

E-Volve said:


> how long was before you guys noticed IP's drol kicking in for you?
> first few days and I'm bloating a lot. No strength gains or anything yet, just a lot of bloat. 8lbs of it in 4 days. Im sure it will level off soon



That is what I notice from anadrol also. It makes me feel like dogshit
and sure no spectacular strength gains.
only a smooth look and headaches from it.
I think Oxymethelone is just a drug thata works good on some poeple, and not worth a darn for others. Ive tried many a brands, they all sucked.


----------



## Marshall (May 18, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> That is what I notice from anadrol also. It makes me feel like dogshit
> and sure no spectacular strength gains.
> only a smooth look and headaches from it.
> I think Oxymethelone is just a drug thata works good on some poeple, and not worth a darn for others. Ive tried many a brands, they all sucked.



I've never had any luck or responded well with any of the Euro pharma grade or UG stuff, ever.

I will say though, that in the early 90's I got one of the last bottles of American Syntex and my strength gains were completely out of this world. Bad acne from it too, in weird places.

Nothing else has ever compared, so I will just attribute it to the good old American originals, when we knew how to make PED's


----------



## thebrick (May 18, 2013)

Yeah, I used some of that Syntax back in the 90's. EXCELLENT stuff, Blew up like a balloon. Time to come off, took a big piss and it was all gone. When it went away, people were always saying "I want some of that again." I agree with rAJ though. These days, drol is not at the top of my list. I don't like the way I look or feel on it. Def a watery, smooth look on me. Even in my face.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 18, 2013)

I just finished 6 weeks of Gauls injectible anadrol (25mg/ml) EO base, and it worked great.  Daily pinning got a little old though. For some reason, got daily acne on the tip of my nose.


----------



## FordFan (May 19, 2013)

Good drol makes me feel like shit. I don't want to eat, work, or anything. But if you can get the motivation to go to the gym, man strength and weight through the roof.


----------



## turbobusa (May 19, 2013)

Was never a fav of mine. Used all the "good ones" anapolan hemo's  syntex usa    British snuff can anapolon. All very good. Buddy using iv's inj drol/test ace combo says it is really good . Major wt jump strength jump pronto. 
I just never bother with anything that tanks my appetite when I need it. T


----------



## ASHOP (May 19, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> I have used the Balkan 50's and they are one of the best I've used to date!



These are very impressive IMO. Reminds me a lot of the original Syntex 2902 Anadrol.


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 19, 2013)

British Dispensary


----------



## rAJJIN (May 19, 2013)

I hear everyone say that about the old original "Anadrol"
I wonder if someone could find a product leaflet? or maybe its online?

Was it simply Oxymetholone at 50mg per tablet? No other ingredient?

If so the China stuff we get maybe is formulated different?
The recent labs though I think say otherwise.

My opinion based on reading others and my own experiences is it just works for some well and others not very well.
Unless the old shit was a different formula of some type I just do not see how it could be different. some things though are just un-explainable


----------



## turbobusa (May 19, 2013)

Yeah I had been thinking about that just lately. Why would Ciba dbol back in late 70;s early 80's work so well with 4 -5   5 mg tabs daily? Will say that was the only D that made my piss smell like ronson lighter fluid. Was very noticble after just a few tabs. Awesome gains and felt great.The generics that followed by rugby, bolar etc were very good but still not quite the ciba geigy stuff. Never smelled that solventy smell with the american pharm generics either.  Can the molecular wts be off a tiny bit but still be the proper chemical but be not perfect spec? Has to be some reason that a tested tab of proper mg be less effective than spot on original brand name manufacturer tabs. I have some research and formulation chemist buddies (real ones)a state over I want to ask.
They may not know might be a  chance though.T


----------



## Marshall (May 19, 2013)

thebrick said:


> Yeah, I used some of that Syntax back in the 90's. EXCELLENT stuff, Blew up like a balloon. Time to come off, took a big piss and it was all gone. When it went away, people were always saying "I want some of that again." I agree with rAJ though. These days, drol is not at the top of my list. I don't like the way I look or feel on it. Def a watery, smooth look on me. Even in my face.



Describes my experience exactly also brick


----------



## Marshall (May 19, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> I hear everyone say that about the old original "Anadrol"
> I wonder if someone could find a product leaflet? or maybe its online?
> 
> Was it simply Oxymetholone at 50mg per tablet? No other ingredient?
> ...



I hadn't used anything but the Syntex, then a few years went by and I remember I was stoked to get some Hemo's. Huge letdown from what I had expected after the originals.

The original Syntex were teeny tiny pills if I remember correctly. When I saw them, I was like damn, can't get much from these things, next thing I know I was doing incline db presses with 120's (which for me was amazing).

Maybe it was the lack of fillers or something along those lines because the tabs were so much smaller than anything else. 

If I had never taken the American Syntex, I would've just thought I was a poor responder to A-50 after using Hemo's and Anapolon.

Who knows...the original Searle Anavar 2.5mg tabs were pretty good stuff too. 20mg of that per day super charged you.


----------



## rAJJIN (May 19, 2013)

Maybe it was the formula?
You know how some tas will have a special
Coating for time release. Or maybe the "filler 
Has something to help the body absorb or use it better?
Some way compounded and or formulated different?
Purer maybe stronger-cleaner raw grade hormone?

These were the actual brand name" anadrol"?


----------



## thebrick (May 19, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> Was it simply Oxymetholone at 50mg per tablet? No other ingredient?



From what I remember it was just 50 mg of Oxymetholone. Came in blister pack. This was the early 90's though so my memory may be off.


----------



## turbobusa (May 19, 2013)

I'm thinking a better grade of raw. Sigma was the big raw pharm supplier in the 
70's 80's . Not sure if all raw was outsourced then or manufactured "in house"
which would be ideal for strict quailty controll. Marshall yes those searle foot balls were bad ass. If some would have been using 50-75 mgs of those 2.5's
I'm sure the results would have been spectacular. I really wish I knew
this answer. I do remember most guys that had both upjohn depot test(cyp)
and american generic saying the brand name was noticbly more effective. 
That one i'm not sure on but with tabs I am fairly certain when they perform 
not as well as originals. This is not just a geezer "back in the day" rant .
I would love to take one A50 for example and get syntex's famous results. Oh well............T


----------



## rAJJIN (May 19, 2013)

I'd say your right turbo.
Better quality and purity. 
Just like with anything ( even coke or Mary J)
The higher the grade the better it is.
Quantity can not make up for quality in certain things.

Wish I had a chance to have tried them.
I always hear the storys! So they must have been
Supreme muscle builders.


----------



## Marshall (May 19, 2013)

This is the exact type of bottle I had. Just tiny pills in there, really tiny.

When I was on those, the manager of the gym, who never said shit to me before about training, asked me if I wanted him to train me for a show. That's how dramatic the results were (I was on a very low calories at the time too, so leaned out like crazy).


----------



## MightyJohn (May 20, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> I hear everyone say that about the old original "Anadrol"
> I wonder if someone could find a product leaflet? or maybe its online?
> 
> Was it simply Oxymetholone at 50mg per tablet? No other ingredient?
> ...



rAJ, I have a theory on this...I believe that old Abombs were probably a little over 50mg of oxymetholone...and the stuff floating around these days is probably 20-35mg a tab...and the people that get good results on them are b/c they just have fresh receptors and nothing to compare it too(meaning never used them back in the day)


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 20, 2013)

i dnt respond great to drols. only used twice. got great gains...but with dbols they were better.
i used Pink Thais...Blue hearts...Pink Anabols...BP 50mgs...and the best ever(for me)...was the Bionobol in the 10pack flouresent orange foil blisters..5mg tabs.  i packed on size like nothing else i ever took. not exaggerating either. 10-15lbs in 2wks..30ish lbs in 8wks(6wks dbol...8wks IP Test cyp/Deca)

its off the drol topic...but just an example of old gear being more "legit"
no dis to any suppliers...or saying they have junk...but just sayin


----------



## Alinshop (May 20, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> That is what I notice from anadrol also. It makes me feel like dogshit
> and sure no spectacular strength gains.
> only a smooth look and headaches from it.
> I think Oxymethelone is just a drug thata works good on some poeple, and not worth a darn for others. Ive tried many a brands, they all sucked.



I think it makes us feel like shit because we are older now.  Remember when you could get drunk, then wake up like it was nothing.  Them days are over.


----------

